# rule breaking



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

Why are some members allowed to break the classified(for sale) rules ??
Should the rules not apply to every one


----------



## Tasky (12 Apr 2018)

Such as...?


----------



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

Easy to see , item is for sale on ebay , plus selling excess stock (at a profit , different prices prove this) .The funny thing is there is a seller on ebay cheaper anyway .

Should be one rule for all .


----------



## Tasky (12 Apr 2018)

Unless you want me to waste your tax and bill money checking eBay for every single thing in the market forum, just to figure out what you're harping on about, you could simply post a link. 

You obviously think this is such a heinous crime as to drag it directly out in public, rather than simply PMing a Mod and letting them do the job... so drag it on out here and let's have a look at this foul crime.


----------



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

mods are aware , BUT for some reason have left it . We lost some good members partly due to the for sale section so this is just not right !


----------



## thetyreman (12 Apr 2018)

carpyone":2oh6j8rq said:


> Easy to see , item is for sale on ebay , plus selling excess stock (at a profit , different prices prove this) .The funny thing is there is a seller on ebay cheaper anyway .
> 
> Should be one rule for all .



buy it on ebay then, stop complaining


----------



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

I simply don't understand why you have rules , if they do not apply to every one .


----------



## Simo (12 Apr 2018)

I'm guessing this is aimed at me? regarding the Abranet rolls I'm selling?. If so, I apologise I was unaware about the forum rules regarding advertising on eBay at the same time as advertising on here (for your information I have now removed them from ebay). 

I'm a luthier by trade (and a hobbyist woodworker). I'm not normally in the business of selling sandpaper!.. it's simply a one-off sale of items that I genuinely don't have a use for, not some sort of 'stock clearance'.

I'm happy to discuss the matter with a mod if there's an issue.


----------



## Tasky (12 Apr 2018)

carpyone":3pehbn50 said:


> I simply don't understand why you have rules , if they do not apply to every one .


Well, to quote a very wise and long-serving member of this forum, whose many posts have greatly contributed to our wonderful community: 

*"Welcome to the real world where not everything is always perfect"*

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post1173401.html#p1173401


----------



## monkeybiter (12 Apr 2018)

It was a valid question by the OP, previously mods have waded in once aware, occasionally perhaps a little heavy handed, but applying rules of the forum that we all have to abide by in order to use this service.
Happily on this occasion the 'offender' politely responded and amended the situation as soon as he realised.
It's just a shame the OP was met with such a poor and unhelpful attitude before that had chance to happen.


----------



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

The forum either has rules or doesn't ALL members should abide by them IMO .
see - market-place-rules-guidelines-please-read-before-posting-t54359.html

There are at least one classified post breaking the rules , yes its up to the mods , but is it up to them to decide not to police the rules ? Surely the rules apply to every one


----------



## Brandlin (12 Apr 2018)

carpyone":2h4ov8p9 said:


> The forum either has rules or doesn't ALL members should abide by them IMO .
> see - market-place-rules-guidelines-please-read-before-posting-t54359.html
> 
> There are at least one classified post breaking the rules , yes its up to the mods , but is it up to them to decide not to police the rules ? Surely the rules apply to every one



No one is arguing with you about who the rules apply to.
But your initial post was vague and did not provide a link or any indication of where you saw a perceived breach. In fact you could argue your tone was accusatory and argumentative from the start.
Even when you were asked where you saw the problem you didn't provide a link. In fact you accused others of knowing it was going on and not dealing with it - in effect you accused them of lying.
I doubt very strongly that the mods spend their time sat in the marketplace forum waiting for someone to post and then immediately rush off to check the entire internet so make sure its not offered elsewhere.
I am sure your application to be a mod to help police this important aspect of the site will be appropriately considered.


----------



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

"No one is arguing with you about who the rules apply to.
But your initial post was vague and did not provide a link or any indication of where you saw a perceived breach. In fact you could argue your tone was accusatory and argumentative from the start.
Even when you were asked where you saw the problem you didn't provide a link. In fact you accused others of knowing it was going on and not dealing with it - in effect you accused them of lying.
I doubt very strongly that the mods spend their time sat in the marketplace forum waiting for someone to post and then immediately rush off to check the entire internet so make sure its not offered elsewhere.
I am sure your application to be a mod to help police this important aspect of the site will be appropriately considered."


WOW who rattled your cage , no i haven't accused any one of lying .
I've not mentioned what post I am talking about so yes may be i'm being vague , what post do you think I'm talking about .
There is at least one post that is breaking more than one rule which has been reported by myself and others and yet is still there .
My question is a simple one why do the rules not apply to everyone .


----------



## MikeG. (12 Apr 2018)

carpyone":2qm4b271 said:


> WOW who rattled your cage ........



Whose cage? If you developed the habit of quoting or linking, people wouldn't have to guess what you are talking about.


----------



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

MikeG.":2ks1o4xc said:


> fish":2ks1o4xc said:
> 
> 
> > WOW who rattled your cage ........
> ...



OOPs thouth I had , thank you for kindly pointing this out


----------



## doctor Bob (12 Apr 2018)

I'm struggling to understand your frustrations, mainly because you have only contributed with 4 posts prior to this. Yes rules are rules but honestly settle in a bit and get a bit of a feel for the place before becoming a forum nazi!!!! Jesus I've been banned more times than you've posted but at least I had the decency to kick off after a few hundred posts and having contributed a bit of useful stuff.


----------



## Geoff_S (12 Apr 2018)

Hey Simo, I wasn't upset that you didn't know the rules. I even thought about having a roll myself but I've got a box of precut already.

Anyway, I didn't know what a luthier is, so I looked it up and learnt yet another thing on this excellent forum. 

You've sorted it out, don't be put off, I'm sure you've got a lot to contribute with your skills


----------



## nev (12 Apr 2018)

Without getting into an argument and having to explain every action a mod takes or doesn't take...

Had I (or any of the other mods) been aware that the items were for sale concurrently elsewhere the post would have been removed as per rule 5, as there is no room for misinterpretation.
Offloading surplus stock can be a grey area so is to be decided on a post by post basis.

If someone reports a post it (thank you) will be investigated, but again the above was not reported as being on sale elsewhere but was looked into and no action was required as it was deemed, by me anyway, in the spirit of the forum as the OP is not a trader or trying to offload last weeks haul of tat from the car boot.
Selling for a profit by the way is not against the rules. 

We try to apply the rules fairly and equally and sometimes we may get it wrong but in the above case (eBay infraction, now remedied not withstanding) no problem.
cheers


----------



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

Nev - Genuine question but how is off loading surplus stock a grey area for example If I purchase a case (12) of say glue for £60 keep two for myself and sell the remainder at £8 each on here are you saying that's ok ?

Would just be nice to have some clarification as members have left this forum for having similar posts removed .

P.s I've still not mentioned what post I was complaining about :wink:


----------



## nev (12 Apr 2018)

nev":218bhpqp said:


> Without getting into an argument and having to explain every action a mod takes or doesn't take...
> ....
> Offloading surplus stock can be a grey area so is to *be decided on a post by post basis.*
> ....
> ...



Last word from me on the subject.
If we had to word every rule so that there was absolutely no room for for misinterpretation and pedantry there'd be multiple pages of legalese for each one.
The offloading rule was put in place because of one or two individuals taking the michael and obviously trading. As stated above they are looked into individually and actioned accordingly.
As for members leaving, If someone wants to throw their handbag because they don't agree with a decision thats their choice, we dont kick 'em out.


----------



## CHJ (12 Apr 2018)

carpyone":3anxz1rr said:


> Would just be nice to have some clarification as members have left this forum for having similar posts removed .



Postcode RM10 in particular does seem to have a problem with the forum at times, not all relatively new sign ups do such extensive research as to be able to advise the moderators on how to police the forum after just four posts though, your advice is duly noted for the record but I think the bulk of members are reasonably happy with the accepting things as is without debating the semantics.


----------



## doctor Bob (12 Apr 2018)

CHJ":vzd9wjs7 said:


> Postcode RM10 in particular does seem to have a problem with the forum at times, not all relatively new sign ups do such extensive research as to be able to advise the moderators on how to police the forum after just four posts though, your advice is duly noted for the record but I think the bulk of members are reasonably happy with the accepting things as is without debating the semantics.




=D>


----------



## MikeG. (12 Apr 2018)

carpyone":12qnltm1 said:


> MikeG.":12qnltm1 said:
> 
> 
> > fish":12qnltm1 said:
> ...



Now I'll point out the quote button, so you can do it properly next time. It's in the top right hand corner of the text/ reply box, and looks like a speech bubble.


----------



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

CHJ":3q9htzpb said:


> carpyone":3q9htzpb said:
> 
> 
> > Would just be nice to have some clarification as members have left this forum for having similar posts removed .
> ...




Not sure who you think I am ? 
The rules seemed quite clear and then we're told some posts are taken on a post by post basis .
I asked what seemed a simple question in yet it seems to have stirred things up a bit .


----------



## Bm101 (12 Apr 2018)

Doesn't it _*really*_ just involve a bit of common?
Long standing (contributing) member doesn't take the mick. Sells a couple of bits he doesn't need. People save a few quid on standard price. Everyone's happy. 
(_Nearly_ Everyone is happy...)
God. 
Breaking news. 
I'm on the edge of my seat. 
Where will this roller coaster ever end? Who knows. I can't wait. The tension is almost to much. It's Overpowering. Too much to bear. Almost. 
In other news: Man fails to park in favourite parking spot in road directly outside house and has to park outside next doors house until tomorrow when he will probably be able to park in his normal spot when the red Fiesta has moved...

:roll:


----------



## doctor Bob (12 Apr 2018)

carpyone":1yepu6f7 said:


> CHJ":1yepu6f7 said:
> 
> 
> > carpyone":1yepu6f7 said:
> ...



Really, are we reading the same thread?


----------



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

I asked what seemed a simple question in yet it seems to have stirred things up a bit .[/quote]

Really, are we reading the same thread?[/quote]

Yes Bob my original question was - Why are some members allowed to break the classified(for sale) rules ??
Should the rules not apply to every one

Now we know some posts are judged on a post by post basis the rules are a lot clearer LOL


----------



## MikeG. (12 Apr 2018)

Have you been a member before, carpy-one, under a different name?

I ask because it seems weird behaviour to join a forum and then immediately start attacking it.


----------



## n0legs (12 Apr 2018)

It's me guys . 
I done it, most of you know I'm skitsofrenic. The voices made me do it.

No they didn't.


----------



## n0legs (12 Apr 2018)

Yes they did!


----------



## n0legs (12 Apr 2018)

No n0legs THEY DIDN'T! !!!!


----------



## n0legs (12 Apr 2018)

YES THEY F****** DID








I wish they did.


----------



## n0legs (12 Apr 2018)

Shut up you silly Welsh t*** . They didn't, now back in your box.
There's a good boy.


----------



## banjerbill (12 Apr 2018)

MikeG.":296jxlya said:


> Have you been a member before, carpy-one, under a different name?
> 
> I ask because it seems weird behaviour to join a forum and then immediately start attacking it.



Does seem a bit odd does it not? Bit like Nigel joining the EU Parliament so he can attack it.


----------



## carpyone (12 Apr 2018)

MikeG.":750ergzd said:


> Have you been a member before, carpy-one, under a different name?
> 
> I ask because it seems weird behaviour to join a forum and then immediately start attacking it.



Has me being or not being a member before have any relevance to my original question ?

I/we now know the answer in that the mods police the rules on excess stock on a post by post basis , even though take the the Abranet as an example , the items were purchased by a business (recently)and are being sold by a business solely for its benefit so clearly breaking the rules . 

The good thing is we have the answer and that is that the forum has rules but the mods can over ride them as they see fit .


----------



## Lons (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":1q525mcv said:


> the items were purchased by a business (recently)and are being sold by a business solely for its benefit so clearly breaking the rules.



That's cr*p.

I bought a lot of things for my business and if I decide to sell them because they are now surplus to requirement that's not breaking any rules and would quite likely be doing someone a favour.

Buying items and selling them on purely as a business transaction for profit is a very different matter and it seems the "offender" in this case did not do that.

I think if I had felt as strongly about it I would have dropped the member a pm asking if he was aware he might be breaking the rules before sounding off in a new thread.

Life is too short surely!


----------



## carpyone (13 Apr 2018)

Lons":x4xgfuxd said:


> carpyone":x4xgfuxd said:
> 
> 
> > the items were purchased by a business (recently)and are being sold by a business solely for its benefit so clearly breaking the rules.
> ...



I purely used the Abranet as an example , the rules are clear see here -
1 - Private posts only. 
No commercial or business adverts, there is provision for such through the Premier Posts option; deliberate use of the section to offload surplus equipment purchased in job lots, bulk wood stock purchases etc. that show signs of member trading or family business surpluses will be considered as not in the spirit of the facility. Although members comments about having obtained surplus stock of timber elsewhere on UKW are acceptable, (we all like to Gloat at times) wording such posts in a manner that indicates a test for viability to trade or possibility of selling via UKW threads will be treated in the same way as commercial posts in FS.

So the rules as has already been confirmed by the mods don't apply to everyone and are taken on a post by post basis .


----------



## MikeG. (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":3rexoqc3 said:


> MikeG.":3rexoqc3 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been a member before, carpy-one, under a different name?
> ...



Yes, it has. You were offered the chance to deny you are a sock puppet, and didn't take it. I think it safe therefore to assume you are a disgruntled former member who has returned with the sole aim of making a point about why you are disgruntled. When you referred to people who had left over this issue, you were talking about yourself.

What was your previous forum name?


----------



## MikeG. (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":1d47n525 said:


> .......The good thing is we have the answer and that is that the forum has rules but the mods can over ride them as they see fit .



No, that's not what was said, and this is a dishonest claim.

If you are so angry with the forum that you return solely to attack it, shamelessly mis-representing what is posted in the process, then I'd suggest you might be better off in your workshop than in front of your computer.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Apr 2018)

Geoff_S":12s4xrcf said:


> Anyway, I didn't know what a luthier is, so I looked it up and learnt yet another thing on this excellent forum.


 Have a look at Simo's guitar build threads.


----------



## Lons (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":yorssm7j said:


> So the rules as has already been confirmed by the mods don't apply to everyone and are taken on a post by post basis .


I'd suggest that if you are so disgruntled with the way the forum is being administered that perhaps you should spend your time on other "less irritating" forums.

Just a suggestion :wink:

The mods are never going to please 100%of the members but we are all free to vote with our feet should we so wish.


----------



## Lons (13 Apr 2018)

:lol: Just realised what your user name means carpyone :lol: 

*carp* - _To complain or find fault in a petty or disagreeable way_ #-o


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Apr 2018)

Bit slow there, Bob.


----------



## carpyone (13 Apr 2018)

MikeG.":2el197mc said:


> carpyone":2el197mc said:
> 
> 
> > .......The good thing is we have the answer and that is that the forum has rules but the mods can over ride them as they see fit .
> ...



On a post by post basis IS the mods over riding the rules is it not .
from the advert -I recently brought a job lot of Abranet for my own use, amongst the sanding pads were these large rolls .((from the rules)No commercial or business adverts, there is provision for such through the Premier Posts option; deliberate use of the section to offload surplus equipment purchased in job lots)
NOW read the rules they are very clear , which is why the original question was asked , which has now been answered by the mods and they have basically said the rules don't apply to every one but are on a post by post basis.

As a matter of interest do you believe the rules where broken in the advert a simple yes or no will do .
Or should the rules be ignored for long term members seems a bit unfair .


----------



## Lons (13 Apr 2018)

phil.p":1sq9xomz said:


> Bit slow there, Bob.



It happens when you retire Phil. So does having breakfast in front of the TV instead of on the hoof in the kitchen. :lol: 
Wouldn't go back to work though especially when it's p****** down outside as it is at the minute.


----------



## carpyone (13 Apr 2018)

Lons":2r40ow1y said:


> :lol: Just realised what your user name means carpyone :lol:
> 
> *carp* - _To complain or find fault in a petty or disagreeable way_ #-o



HaHa wrong actually a well known carp angler :lol:


----------



## MikeG. (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":2er65lfe said:


> MikeG.":2er65lfe said:
> 
> 
> > carpyone":2er65lfe said:
> ...



Why have you quoted my post? Your response (or, more accurately, re-hash of your whingeing), makes no reference to anything I said.


----------



## carpyone (13 Apr 2018)

On a post by post basis IS the mods over riding the rules is it not .
from the advert -I recently brought a job lot of Abranet for my own use, amongst the sanding pads were these large rolls .((from the rules)No commercial or business adverts, there is provision for such through the Premier Posts option; deliberate use of the section to offload surplus equipment purchased in job lots)
NOW read the rules they are very clear , which is why the original question was asked , which has now been answered by the mods and they have basically said the rules don't apply to every one but are on a post by post basis.

As a matter of interest do you believe the rules where broken in the advert a simple yes or no will do .
Or should the rules be ignored for long term members seems a bit unfair .[/quote]

Why have you quoted my post? Your response (or, more accurately, re-hash of your whingeing, makes no reference to anything I said.[/quote]

So Mike your happy to try and have a go but not happy to answer my question ?


----------



## Lons (13 Apr 2018)

> I recently brought a job lot of Abranet for my own use, amongst the sanding pads were these large rolls .



_"For my own use"_ is the key here and all he's doing is passing on surplus at a decent price to members so NO I don't think he's breaking the rules. The rule he broke, unknowingly, was listing on Ebay and he responded to that so commonsense should be used.

I bought a job lot of planes so have a number in various condition in a drawer, meant for my own use so would I be breaking the rules selling on the surplus - I think not!
Have a load of other stuff, duplicates and surplus but never bought with the intention of selling on for profit so the same applies in my mind.


----------



## thick_mike (13 Apr 2018)

The approach the mods are taking seems reasonable to me.

If selling excess stock is habitual and happening from a poster frequently and appears to be part of their business plan, then the post should be removed.

If the post is a one off or presents an opportunity to members to buy something they could normally get, then it should be allowed.

There is a poster on this site that offers exceptional quality wood offcuts to members that they would in all likelihood not be able to get under normal circumstances. To me, that is the epitome of the community spirit that makes this site a real gem.

It’s called pragmatism.


----------



## carpyone (13 Apr 2018)

Lons":12bc7aff said:


> > I recently brought a job lot of Abranet for my own use, amongst the sanding pads were these large rolls .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See that is where we are reading the rules differently . The way I see it is the guy has seen a joblot for sale and realised there are some items he wants but wants to sell the rest to get his items cheaper /free . I believe the sellers intent was to buy a joblot with the sole reason of selling on .I see this as blatant rule breaking .
Yours is different as you have had the planes and intended to use them but just never have your original intent was different .
Two very different intentions IMO.


----------



## carpyone (13 Apr 2018)

thick_mike":rs7t8njc said:


> The approach the mods are taking seems reasonable to me.
> 
> If selling excess stock is habitual and happening from a poster frequently and appears to be part of their business plan, then the post should be removed.
> 
> ...


One could argue off cuts are a by product so not really the same as buying a joblot knowing you are going to sell them on as seems to be the case with the Abranet IMO.
Just different ways of reading the rules .
Remember if we all started buying joblots and selling on here the sponsors may walk ?


----------



## MikeG. (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":1bu1x6bs said:


> Lons":1bu1x6bs said:
> 
> 
> > > I recently brought a job lot of Abranet for my own use, amongst the sanding pads were these large rolls .
> ...



Great, so now you expect the moderators to do mind-reading. For X posts you have whinged about moderation not being absolutely to-the-letter-of-the-rules-as-you-interpret-them.......now you want moderators to read the mind of the posters, despite there being nothing in the rules suggesting that mind-reading plays a part in the process. Make up your mind.


----------



## MikeG. (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":36k5redx said:


> On a post by post basis IS the mods over riding the rules is it not .
> from the advert -I recently brought a job lot of Abranet for my own use, amongst the sanding pads were these large rolls .((from the rules)No commercial or business adverts, there is provision for such through the Premier Posts option; deliberate use of the section to offload surplus equipment purchased in job lots)
> NOW read the rules they are very clear , which is why the original question was asked , which has now been answered by the mods and they have basically said the rules don't apply to every one but are on a post by post basis.
> 
> ...





> Why have you quoted my post? Your response (or, more accurately, re-hash of your whingeing, makes no reference to anything I said.





> So Mike your happy to try and have a go but not happy to answer my question ?



Sort out the quote tags.

I've no interest in your question, which has been dealt with repeatedly by others and by the mods to my satisfaction. I am much more interested in why a disgruntled ex-member should return under another name to whinge. I am also interested in the intellectual contortions you are having to perform to persuade yourself that you have a case (you haven't even begun to persuade anyone here).


----------



## carpyone (13 Apr 2018)

HAHA @ MikeG not sure why you don't want to answer a simple question a couple of other posters have whether we agree with each other doesn't matter its only an opinion and mine is simply that in my opinion the rules have been broken the mods have responded saying they take it on a post by post basis which doesn't seem fair to me BUT that is only my opinion .The mods have the last word but it doesn't look good if different rules apply to some .

No mind reading needed if you buy a joblot of items you generally know what is there and what items you want to keep and sell .


----------



## Nelsun (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":3tvykkwa said:


> ...a simple yes or no will do.


Are you a lawyer by trade?

A mistake was made and subsequently corrected; all without the banhammer falling. Were I to interpret the law 100%, as appears to be your desire, all my children would have a rap sheet a mile long and they'd only get out into the yard once a day. Thank heavens for some common sense and people's ability to apologise and put right when they've done something they probably shouldn't have.


----------



## Tasky (13 Apr 2018)

Dear forum, 
I have an axe to grind, but am unsure of the best sharpening method. Please advise... :lol: 



carpyone":1hlp2i9o said:


> The way I see it is the guy has seen a joblot for sale and realised there are some items he wants but wants to sell the rest to get his items cheaper /free . I believe the sellers intent was to buy a joblot with the sole reason of selling on .


In your own words he's already said he wants some items, so selling on is clearly not the sole reason... 

If you simply don't like it, use the Report function and let the Mods take care of it, like you're supposed to. I'm pretty sure your public sockpuppet whining could be interpreted as breaking several forum rules too... (hammer)


----------



## Sideways (13 Apr 2018)

Gents. We all love a good argument but this is plain silly.
Beauty is as beauty does or some such.
What's going on is obvious to anyone who's been here for a few months. 
Carpyone's behaviour in my eyes is total Troll. 
DON'T FEED THE TROLLS
Ignore them completely enough and they'll go away.


----------



## carpyone (13 Apr 2018)

Tasky":1ssa9zpj said:


> Dear forum,
> I have an axe to grind, but am unsure of the best sharpening method. Please advise... :lol:
> 
> 
> ...



So are you saying we can buy a box say 12 item take one or two out then sell the rest on , only my opinion but this is breaking the rules .

My take on this is clearly different to others on here .


----------



## MikeG. (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":ero5d59h said:


> .......No mind reading needed....... .



No, no, of course not. :roll: 



carpyone":ero5d59h said:


> ........ The way I see it........ I believe the sellers intent.......... intended to use them..........your original intent was different .....Two very different intentions IMO.



My mind reading is that you are trolling the forum to get revenge for stomping off in a huff under another name when one of your advertisements was removed by moderation. How am I doing?


----------



## Tasky (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":8i9m5lv1 said:


> So are you saying...


I'm saying exactly what I'm saying, precisely so you don't need to try and guess or interpret or mind read anything. 



carpyone":8i9m5lv1 said:


> only my opinion but this is breaking the rules. My take on this is clearly different to others on here .


The only opinion that matters is that of the Mods, which is why it's pointless to even raise the thread in the first place. 
Thanks for playing, anyway, though...


----------



## carpyone (13 Apr 2018)

MikeG.":1lakpl2f said:


> carpyone":1lakpl2f said:
> 
> 
> > .......No mind reading needed....... .
> ...



why would I answer your question when you won't answer mine :mrgreen:


----------



## MartinCox (13 Apr 2018)

For any reasonable person, this issue was resolved by the end of the first page.

Whether carpyone is a disgruntled ex-member or someone in desperate need of help from a mental health professional is not a question I need to answer. Either way, I believe that what he wants is for people to take on his (to me, deliberately argumentative ) argument. If everyone ignores him, then I think we deny him what he wants.

I also don’t think I might alone in saying that I’m happy for the moderators to use their common sense (that’s spelt c-o-m; oh forget it, it will be lost on him) to adjudicate on issues brought before them. And for the rest of us to accept their best efforts at fairness.

If you added up all the time that has been spent reading and responding to this plonker, then we have lost a fortune in productivity.


----------



## MikeG. (13 Apr 2018)

OK. No, I don't believe the rules were broken. Or at least, the trivial inadvertent rule break was corrected by shutting down the Ebay ad, bringing the ad here back into compliance with the rules.

Now, are you trolling us as because you had an advertisement (under another name) shut down by the moderators?


----------



## whiskywill (13 Apr 2018)

Is carpyone a moderator in disguise? :wink: Would the moderators be getting so much praise if this thread was locked or carpyone banned as might normally happen?


----------



## doctor Bob (13 Apr 2018)

Come on guys, this is an easy one to know who it is, I had it from second post ........... he used to flounce off every 6 months but always returned with his tail between his legs. Sold bucket loads of gear on here and go into meltdown if accused of being a dealer...........


----------



## carpyone (13 Apr 2018)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

5 pages , still broke the rules IMO , off to do some free hand sharpening :lol:


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2018)

carpyone":2cfge7hp said:


> :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> 5 pages , still broke the rules IMO , off to do some free hand sharpening :lol:



Talking of rules.


> (3.) Multiple Accounts
> Each member is allowed one login account. Registering with multiple accounts is not allowed.


----------



## MikeG. (13 Apr 2018)

CHJ":g4gsm0m4 said:


> carpyone":g4gsm0m4 said:
> 
> 
> > :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> ...



Don't forget Rule 5. :wink:


----------



## Bm101 (13 Apr 2018)

phil.p":2unjqlap said:


> Geoff_S":2unjqlap said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, I didn't know what a luthier is, so I looked it up and learnt yet another thing on this excellent forum.
> ...



Too right. Amazing.
I quite fancy make an actual lute one day in about, ooooh, a hundred years when I have the skills.
I don't want to play the lute or sell a lute or own a lute especially. I have no real _*need*_ of a lute if I'm honest.
I want to make one for the sole reason that when I've taken years to build up the skills and knowledge to build one, spent money on exotic woods and tools, sacrificed my limited time and energy, when I have finally finished it I can look down at this prized piece of woodwork, this fusion of art and craftwork, this perhaps most playable synergy of toil of hand and musicality of soul, and there it will be on my workbench. The sum total of years of effort, finished to the best limits of my perfection and I'll be able to say in my best heavy breathing Darth Vader voice, 'Luuuuute. I am your Faaaaather'.
Only then I will be satisfied I have made the best lute based pun ever told in the history of the world.
I _*may*_ even need to buy some abranet along the way if anyone has ohhh, I dunno, 10 m rolls of 120 grit along the way although possibly this will be surplus to my requirements. God, who knows. 
If I did though, thanks Carpyone. I wouldn't have seen the offer otherwise. What is it they say about advertising again? 
Until then, onwards and upwards. 
Cheers now
Chris.


----------



## novocaine (13 Apr 2018)

And after all that toil and hard work, as you weep in to your hanky, some little git will sneak in and nick it while you aren't looking. 

you could say that your lute was looted by the thieving toerag.


----------



## CHJ (13 Apr 2018)

novocaine":39kghrv8 said:


> And after all that toil and hard work, as you weep in to your hanky, some little git will sneak in and nick it while you aren't looking.
> 
> you could say that your lute was looted by the thieving toerag.



And won't even have had the satisfaction of adding a new string to his Bow along the way as compensation in his a Plucky drive for tonal perfection.


----------



## Bm101 (13 Apr 2018)

Lol. Not even close. I bow to no man


----------



## AES (14 Apr 2018)

Personally I really AM surprised that this has gone on for SO many pages (5 now).

Whether or not carpyone is or is not an old (banned?) member returning under a new name is beside the point. This bloke is IMO an silly person by any measure, and has amply proven that fact. He is deliberately stirring you all up - successfully!

Whatever and however any of us reply he will come back and twist and repeat and regurgitate his convoluted argument ad infinitum, so I think the best answer is for ALL of us to totally ignore him - not only in this thread but if he should appear on any other thread (asking for help for example), ditto, totally ignore him.

The only way this pillock is getting any satisfaction is by people replying to him, so it's an easy answer really, "ALL STOP".


----------



## MikeG. (14 Apr 2018)

Yeah, maybe........but these sorts of people do make fun chew-toys for a while.


----------



## AES (14 Apr 2018)

I must admit it wouldn't be the first time that I've risen to such bait in the past MikeG - usually knowingly I'm ashamed to add.

But in this case this carpyone bloke is IMO such a jerk that life's just too short to bother - he can't even argue his "case" with any degree of logic or common sense - he's what's referred to here in local dialect as a "komplett trottl".


----------



## MikeG. (14 Apr 2018)

I'm not sticking up for him by saying this..........but there's a chance he is still a member, and I guess there are rules about what you can say about current members. I suggest caution, therefore, on the grounds that it would be sad to see good members punished over this.........erm............chew toy.


----------



## AES (14 Apr 2018)

Noted, thanks MikeG. I can only say that I have been careful to say "IMO" - several times!

But thanks anyway, though I for one won't be bothering with this thread anymore.


----------



## SammyQ (15 Apr 2018)

Well, there's a bit of living I won't get back, having just read right through this sequence. The phrases 'toys out of the pram' and 'spoilt, obfuscating, juvenile-minded, self-agrandising, twit' come immediately to mind. It was striking to see how many times a direct question was answered by a spiel of divertionary intent and pipper-all import.
At the tender age of 62, I am concious that there IS a better way to conduct oneself - having seen it often in my youth - and that spiteful, childish mewling in public (whilst it seems to be a product of our increasingly patronising social changes) is simply beneath my dignity to acknowledge or engage with. 

"Off with his head!" Mods!

I propose Mike G for King and AES for his Chancellor!  

Sam


----------



## skelph (15 Apr 2018)

I was brought up to believe that there are 2 important rules in life -

1. The judge or referee's decision is final
2. In case of dispute - see rule 1.


----------



## Glynne (15 Apr 2018)

If there was ever a thread that needing locking, this is it.
Nothing overly offensive, politically incorrect etc.......but how a not unreasonable question could be honestly / honourably answered and then drawn out over 6 pages is beyond me.
I keep coming back just to see who could possibly add anything else!
Perhaps we could have a “handbags at dawn” forum, this being the ideal thread to start it?


----------



## MikeG. (15 Apr 2018)

Glynne":36ec2csi said:


> If there was ever a thread that needing locking, this is it..........



I respectfully disagree. The guy was picked apart and exposed without it ever getting rude, unpleasant or distasteful. He realised he was beaten and he headed for the hills.......most threads on planing or sharpening get much more ugly.


----------



## Bm101 (15 Apr 2018)

Also it allowed the worlds first and only decent Lute Pun to be formulated.
Yes Charlie and Novocaine. That _*was*_ aimed at you. 
I found your responses a little wanting if I'm really honest although it pains me to say it. I try my best to be polite. :wink: 
If anything they were a little.... Lute Warm.

:-"


----------



## Lons (15 Apr 2018)

:lol: :lol: I had to get the dictionary out Sammy :wink:


----------



## novocaine (15 Apr 2018)

Bm101":2h4zc7q7 said:


> Also it allowed the worlds first and only decent Lute Pun to be formulated.
> Yes Charlie and Novocaine. That _*was*_ aimed at you.
> I found your responses a little wanting if I'm really honest although it pains me to say it. I try my best to be polite. :wink:
> If anything they were a little.... Lute Warm.
> ...



I fear you havr absoLUTEly missed the point. Perhaps you should lute out a few more puns and see if the fit the bill.


----------



## SammyQ (16 Apr 2018)

Sorry Bob, I acquired 'bad' habits in commenting over the years as my two best mates were English teachers who constantly aspired to express themselves as succinctly and appropriately as possible. 'Short, sharp, nailed it' was their metier. From joshing with them, I got used to such words as "pabulum" (Times crossword, 1982) and "antidisestablishmentarianism"...all good clean fun. It made writing school reports a wickedly enjoyable experience, as I had to resist the temptation to throw in a few polysylables here and there - especially when I knew the parents, and could judge which newspaper they read! :wink: 

Sam, apprentice polymath :-"


----------



## Lons (19 Apr 2018)

Don't appologise Sammy, Nothing wrong with your post, quite the opposite tbh.


----------



## Tasky (20 Apr 2018)

Lons":34vxor69 said:


> Don't appologise Sammy, Nothing wrong with your post, quite the opposite tbh.


I shall second that, as reading the works of a skilled wordsmith such as yourself is always a sheer delight and actually enhances one's _own_ vocabulary... which is greatly needed by a great many people in this modern age of disposable culture, short text messages, Twatter and Farcebook. 

We once had to learn the correct spelling of Antidisestablishmentarianism. I took great pride in being the only sad geek who knew what it meant, though. Our English teacher also gave me a love of etymology!


----------



## Geoff_S (20 Apr 2018)

Tasky":pnw9xqff said:


> Lons":pnw9xqff said:
> 
> 
> > Don't appologise Sammy, Nothing wrong with your post, quite the opposite tbh.
> ...



What does etymology mean?


----------



## AES (20 Apr 2018)

How ants have affected how we first made up words!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SammyQ (20 Apr 2018)

> etymology


: the root meaning or history of words. Eg. "xylem", which we all know as hardwood/softwood and we work it all day long, is derived from the Greek word ξύλον (xylon), meaning "wood"...  

Sam


----------



## SammyQ (20 Apr 2018)

Thank you Tasky! \/ I will endeavour that my future issuances meet every criterion you currently applaud, with apt, Shavian, phraseology and even neologisms concomitant with same...

Sam - not showing off at all, no, honestly. :-"


----------



## Tasky (20 Apr 2018)

Geoff_S":30lycvvr said:


> What does etymology mean?


Basically where words (and phrases) come from, what they mean and the history of how they came to mean that. 
It's a bit like how similar tools have very different names (like all the different planes or chisels), which is why I also find that rather interesting.


----------

